# My new HPX



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I dig it!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I like it! i bet it hauls ass! what does it run?


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Very nice!!!
How you like your G3LR?


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

> I like it! i bet it hauls ass! what does it run?


I will let you know when I get this crap prop off and get the new one I have coming in.




> Very nice!!!
> How you like your G3LR?


Best pole I have ever used! I like it more and more every time I use it.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

115! What's the max rating for that hull?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

115 is max rating.
they put 115 4 strokes on them now, f that. A 90 2 stroke or 115 2 stroke is the way to go


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

If it was over powerd for the hull rating I would not be using it for charters. I don't want to get involved in anything questionable with insurance or the coast guard. This outboard came on the boat when maverick built it.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Cool. Just curious. I bet that sucker does fly.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking forward to  seeing it next week!! And you also, of course!!!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> 115 is max rating.
> they put 115 4 strokes on them now,  f that.  A 90 2 stroke or 115 2 stroke is the way to go


The new f115 wouldn't be too bad of an option over the two stroke 115. I truly believe the 90 horse two stroke was the best all around motor for this size boat UNLESS you make long trips and don't want to run a smaller motor close to wide open for long periods of time. 

What prop will you be running? We should all take guesses on your top speed. That thing should easily run over 50


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks a little tippy!


----------



## PastMidnite (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats,I run the same setup. U should b able to see 55mph on that boat,bye the way the 2st 115 is bulletproof mine has 2500hrs and still going strong,u will b able to get some where in a hurry,nice for outrunnin summertime storms


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sexy boat 

Let us know top speed etc


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Just ordered a new Powertech R 4blade prop for it. Hopefully see it in a a week or so!
I will he sure to update everyone with numbers.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

> Congrats,I run the same setup. U should b able to see 55mph on that boat,bye the way the 2st 115 is bulletproof mine has 2500hrs and still going strong,u will b able to get some where in a hurry,nice for outrunnin summertime storms


2,500 Hours? Wow!
What size gas tank do you have? Just curious on your range.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

I havent spent enough time on it to figure that out. 
I am curious though.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

http://yamahaoutboards.com/sites/default/files/bulletins/bulletin_2stroke_hpmidport_pro_skt-sx180-115tlr.pdf

That is a bigger heavier boat. Getting 4.38 miles per gallon. I'd assume you'd get better than than. Even if it only had a 20 gallon tank roughly 90 miles?


----------

